# schwalbe durano and lugano tyres



## tony cardall (20 Oct 2012)

I've had some great feedback on here regarding a bike to get and also on a cross trainer so figured i'd asked for help again.Having bought a bike on the ctw scheme then selling it and buying a giant defy off ebay with the money(don't laugh).I was thinking off changing the tyres to one of these schwalbes as the blue tyre walls will add to the blue/black colour sceme of the bike.Anyway i've read some pretty poor reviews of these tyres and wondered if anyone else had tried them or knows of a better choice to get.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Oct 2012)

I put Schwalbe Duranos having had somewhat too many punctures with (admittedly worn out) predecessor Continental Gator Skin, itself regarded as fairly robust, rightly or wrongly. No punctures since, but perhaps slightly worse rolling resistance, but perfectly acceptable.

On balance I think a good buy and likely to get another for the front

Context is drop bar commuter bike (fixie) used on road

Hywel

PS edited post as I originally wrongly said Marathons, which i have had on my other bike, and they are very tough indeed - and I had no propblem removing and refitting on my one occasion of getting a puncture


----------



## Robwiz (20 Oct 2012)

I have Luganos on my Bianchi road bike (my avatar) and I have found them fine so far. They're inexpensive and known to be not the lightest for serious road use but in my view they're good value. Touch wood I've yet to be visited by the p******e fairy!

I've fitted Marathon Plus on my flat bar road bike and my partner's Boardman hybrid. They are a heavier tyre, more suited for touring/four seasons riding and have done everything claimed of them. Apart from being really difficult to fit (watch the Youtube video by Spa Cycles before attempting it) I reckon they are fine for general use although anyone attempting a personal best or doing lots of climbing would probably prefer a lighter tyre.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2012)

Michelin Lithion 2 is a good compromise, and quite light. Marathons weigh about as much as a baby elephant and will ruin the ride of your Giant road bike. Road bikes should have light tyres, marathons are the other extreme.


----------



## PaulSecteur (20 Oct 2012)

Be aware there are 3 types of durano.

The "S" is the lightweight race tyre, the normal durano is heavier tyre with some puncture resistance added, and the plus has the thicker, but heavier raceguard puncture protection.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Oct 2012)

I had endless punctures on gatorskins..internal ones...so i moved to duranos and as if by magic they disappeared...no punctures in a year now on my Bianchi. My Galaxy tourer has schwalbe marathon plus 28's fittted and I didnt have a single flat in 4200+ miles this summer across the states...schwalbe tyres rock.


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Oct 2012)

tony cardall said:


> I've had some great feedback on here regarding a bike to get and also on a cross trainer so figured i'd asked for help again.Having bought a bike on the ctw scheme then selling it and buying a giant defy off ebay with the money(don't laugh).I was thinking off changing the tyres to one of these schwalbes as the blue tyre walls will add to the blue/black colour sceme of the bike.Anyway i've read some pretty poor reviews of these tyres and wondered if anyone else had tried them or knows of a better choice to get.


 
You do know that's illegal and constitutes fraud if you hadn't finished paying off the C2W bike?


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2012)

I use Duranos on Lelly. I seriously wouldn't consider some of the rides I've done on any other tyre (London - Nelson in the rain??). 

The nice people at Schwalbe are even sending me some Durano P (I think these are below the Plus) to use on LEL next year


----------



## tony cardall (22 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> You do know that's illegal and constitutes fraud if you hadn't finished paying off the C2W bike?


i did it with my bosses ok so its cool.My mate really wanted my bike and i got a great deal on my defy so its all good.


----------



## tony cardall (22 Oct 2012)

PaulSecteur said:


> Be aware there are 3 types of durano.
> 
> The "S" is the lightweight race tyre, the normal durano is heavier tyre with some puncture resistance added, and the plus has the thicker, but heavier raceguard puncture protection.


 i don't mind the heavier tyres,i'm still shedding the beer belly to complain about excess weight on my bike lol but thanks for the info.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

first five days of lugano use = three visits from the fairy.

lugano's now consigned to the shed.


----------



## SS Retro (22 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> first five days of lugano use = three visits from the fairy.
> 
> lugano's now consigned to the shed.


2 months use of Lugano = no visits at all from the fairy Luganos still on bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> first five days of lugano use = three visits from the fairy.
> 
> lugano's now consigned to the shed.


 
What caused them?

I've been using Luganos as general purpose tyres (alongside Conti GP4000S for more serious matters) for 3 years and fairly often do 800-1000 mile months, guess how many punctures? Less than 5!

Sounds like you either punctured on something that would have done most tyres a mischief or you got very unlucky.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> What caused them? Ive been using Luganos as general purpose tyres for 3 years and fairly often d0 800-1000 mile months, guess how many punctures? Less than 5!


Flints x 2 and a piece of shattered windscreen.


----------



## 2Loose (22 Oct 2012)

Lithion 2's in blue for my Defy. Very happy with them.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Oct 2012)

Gatorskin Hardshell for me, and touch wood no flats. Keep your pressures right, avoid the obvious and you're laughing.

I find Schwalbe tyres cut up very easily IME. Might be the roads obstacle courses round here, although it happened in the Lake District too, but that can be credited to flints.


----------



## tony cardall (24 Oct 2012)

Thanks all for your input its much appreciated,i got schwalbe ultremo zx (blue walls) and my mate got the michelin lithion 2's.We ride the 28 mile round trip everyday together so should be good to compare results in a few weeks.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2012)

tony cardall said:


> Thanks all for your input its much appreciated,i got schwalbe ultremo zx (blue walls) and my mate got the michelin lithion 2's.We ride the 28 mile round trip everyday together so should be good to compare results in a few weeks.



Pictures or it isn't true!


----------



## tony cardall (24 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Pictures or it isn't true!


lol i ordered them today off amazon,will put a pic up when they are on my bike which will be soon i hope as the giant tyres aren't to brilliant in the wet.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2012)

I got my durano s tyres of amazon, good service and ace tyres, very fetching in black and white too!


----------



## tony cardall (24 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I got my durano s tyres of amazon, good service and ace tyres, very fetching in black and white too!


yeah i use amazon alot,good service and good prices usually.Having read so many reviews and replies on here its hard to make a decision as people prefer different tyres .I put schwalde land cruisers on my mtb and i thought they were the dogs dangles so i'm happy with schwalbe


----------

